# Japanese WW2 Ki-27 Nate - In CIVILIAN Colors!



## ColesAircraft (Dec 7, 2009)

Greetings!

I've been working-up some new profiles for my Cole's Aircraft website and thought I'd share this odd ball here on the forum:







In order to handle the increased training requirements during the war, the Japanese Army created private pilot instruction schools and equipped them with several types of military training and front-line aircraft - including the Ki-27 "Nate" fighter. For all intents and purposes they became civilian aircraft - licensed and registered under the civil aviation statutes of the government at the time. This included the regulation war-era red/white/red civilian identification stripes and "J" civil codes.

This would make a great modeling subject, as it could be entered in the Civil Aviation category.

I'm putting bunch of stuff like this up on my site. Check them out!

www.ColesAircraft.com


----------

